# My New 1900s French Racer!



## carlitos60 (Aug 19, 2018)

This is My New 1900s French Racer!  Rides Great!!
No Badge , No Holes!! Split BB 2 Bolts! Wood Wheels Plymouth and Lobdell Racers!
I Think It's a Rochet!!
Check Out the Seat Post Springer!!!


----------



## anders1 (Aug 19, 2018)

Sweet


----------



## locomotion (Aug 19, 2018)

interesting seat suspension for a racer


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Not sure it's a 'Rochet', but I like it!


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 22, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Not sure it's a 'Rochet', but I like it!



Hey Guys, IF You Can Identify It; Let Me Know!
Thanks!


----------



## Velo-dream (Aug 24, 2018)

not really a racer having a hole for mounting a  front brake or mud guard in the fork

definitely not a Rochet !


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 24, 2018)

Velo-dream said:


> not really a racer having a hole for mounting a  front brake or mud guard in the fork
> definitely not a Rochet !




Hey Velo!!
I Almost Buy This 1912 Rochet Racer from STERBA; Look at the Fork Similarity and By the Way,,,It has a Hole???


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 24, 2018)

The forks on the two bikes look really different. Not track racers, could be path racers if you want to throw the racing title on it.
Nice bike, how does the seatpost feel?


----------



## bikiba (Aug 25, 2018)

the rear caliper brake is fantastic ... can you take a closer pic of it?
awesome bike


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 25, 2018)

pedal4416 said:


> The forks on the two bikes look really different. Not track racers, could be path racers if you want to throw the racing title on it.
> Nice bike, how does the seatpost feel?




That's the Closest Fork I Could Research!!  Seat Post Springs Fine,,,,,I'm Only 138lb So It Does Not Move Much!!
Thanks!


----------



## Velo-dream (Aug 25, 2018)

look here

https://forum.tontonvelo.com/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=15748&hilit=rochet

this is a french site, they talk about a " sportive bike"= vélo sportif 

rgds


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 25, 2018)

Update!!


----------

